# the plants are finally winning



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

After several weeks of wondering if my plants were going to succum to the brown slimey algea covering their leaves and the glass, the plants are finally taking hold enough and winning the battle for nutrients. The anubis (thought it was a sword) that was very covered in algea at one time, is now clear of it with good color and noticable growth and the wisteria that looked like a plant with brown tipped leaves is now all bright green with only remnants of the algea that once covered all it's leaf tips. 
There is still some algea growing on the glass to be scraped but it is significantly slowed in growth and patches are covering much smaller areas that it did originally - yeah!!


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

To what do you attribute your success?


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I am glad your plants are improving- it would really suck if they all died! Can't you just wipe some of the algea off the plants?

EDIT:for spelling, the abc check wont work for me...


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't consider myself a factor in that success. The tank simply has balanced out as far as light to plant growth and nutrients available. 

These were all brand new plants, they had to take hold and begin to grow. They had to have the proper lighting to do that so I couldn't jsut leave the lights off til they took root so, as a side effect of this assimilation period, high light+high nutrients = algea

And Danyl, I have been wiping the lagea off the glass but not the plants. I don't really see how I could without tearing the leaves.


----------

